# 2011 Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Tournament



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

We are pleased to announce the 2011 Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Tournament presented by YELLOWFIN YACHTS that will be held at Russells Bait and Tackle in Matagorda,Texas.Over $100,050.00 IN CASH was paid to the winners in 2010. We have gained some new sponsors as well as continued sponsors from years past. We will be continuing to add more information and sponsors as time goes by and keep this thread updated. The complete rules will be printed on the tournament brochures that will be ready in the next week or so.

Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Tournament
Russells Bait and Tackle
Matagorda,Texas
June 23-25, 2011

Entry Fee- $200 early entry if before June 20th
Late Entry Fee-$250 in after June 20th

June23rd - Captains meeting and Calcutta at Matagorda Volunteer Fire Department Firemans Hall. BYOB

June 23rd- Rest Day

June 24th- Tournament Day- Awards Ceremony

Kingfish-Ling-Red Snapper
Pays 1st place only in each category(See rules for details)

CALCUTTA- (Where the BIG money is)
1-Kingfish,1-Ling,1-Red Snapper (Combined Weight)
Over $28k paid to the winner in 2010.
Pays 1st thru 3rd
$150 calcutta insurance avalible
See calcutta rules for more info

Winning Captain of the calcutta will be presented with a *$20,000,00 voucher* for the purchase of a Yellowfin Offshore Boat.(See rules for details).

$9500,00.00 in added Money so far for side pots (More in the works)

SIDE POTS-100% payback- 1st place 60%-2nd place 40%
*$1000 Added money*- DOLPHIN- Sponsored by *Texas Application* *Specialists (Slightly Dangerous) and Full Stringer Realty*- Pays 1st and 2nd place- $50 each boat

*$1000 Added money*-AMBERJACK-Sponsored by *Taylor Bros Funeral* *Home and Mr Mike Rizutto*-Pays 1st and 2nd place-$50 each boat

*$1000 Added money*-GROUPER(AnyKind)-Sponsored by* Mr and Mrs Scott Eike and Pig Logistics (KevinA*)- Pays 1st and 2nd place- $50 each boat

*$1000 Added money*-BARRACUDA-Sponsored by *Busha Boat Works and* *AMI/Charter Lakes Insurance (Outcast)*-Pays 1st and 2nd place- $50 each boat

*$750 Added money*- RED SNAPPER-Sponsored by *Rip Carts (Idletime*) *and Matagorda Sportfishing.com*- Pays 1st and 2nd place-$50 each boat

*$500 Added money*- LADY ANGLER- Sponsored by *Don* *Davis Dealerships*- Pays 1st and 2nd place- $50 each Lady Angler

*$1500 Added money*- JUNIOR ANGLER- Sponsored by *Gary Belvin(Oilfield)and Family, Texas Application Specialist (Slightly Dangerous) Rods Towing* *and Recovery (Hot Rod*)-Pays 1st, 2nd and 3rd place- No entry fee

*$500 Added money*- HEAVIEST KINGFISH- Sponsored by *Russelure* - 1st place only-$100 a boat

*$250 Added money*- WEIRDEST FISH- Sponsored by *Texas* *Application* *Specialists (Slightly Dangerous)-* 1st place only- No Fee -See rules for details.

*$1000 Added money*-GRAND SLAM POT- Sponsored by *Riddle Power* *LLC* -Combined weight of most category fish caught-$100 each boat-See rules for details

*$1000 Added money*- HEAVIEST FISH OF THE TOURNAMENT- Sponsored by *Horizon Trailers*- Heaviest category fish caught in the tournament- $100 each boat.

*$20,000.00 in Bounty Pots*- $5000 was paid to Team Purple Haze (Chuck Richey) in 2010 for a 72 lb Wahoo.

$5000.00 Bounty for Heaviest Grouper over 80 lbs-$50 each boat
$5000.00 Bounty for Heaviest Wahoo over 75 lbs-$50 each boat
$5000.00 Bounty for Heaviest Ling over 75 lbs-$50 each boat
$5000.00 Bounty for Heaviest Dolphin over 50 lbs-$50 each boat

$9500,00.00 Added prize money Thanks to the following Sponsors

Busha Boat Works- $500 
AMI Insurance/Charter Lakes Insurance-$500
Mr and Mrs Scott Eike-$500
Texas Application Specialists-$1000
Full Stringer Realty-$500
Mr.Mike Rizzudo-$500
Taylor Brothers Funeral Home-$500
Russelure-$500
Horizon Trailers- $1000
Gary Belvin and Family-$1000
Rods Towing and Recovery-$250
Don Davis Dealerships-$500
Pig Logistics-$500
Riddle Power Inc- $1000
MatagordaSportfishing.com -$500
Rip Charts.com-$250

*Highest Placing Yamaha Powered Boat in the calcutta will recieve a 55 gallon drum of either 2-stroke or 4-stroke outboard oil-$1000 value*

*Highest Placing Mercury Powered Boat in the calcutta will recieve a 55 gallon drum of 2-stroke oil-$1000 value*

Thanks to the following sponsors with the donation of their fine products

Pelagic
E-Searider Marine Chairs-www.marinebeanbags.com
Cannon Downriggers
Woody Wax
Eastern Tackle
Savage Custom Rods and Reels
Aluma-Tech Aluminum Products
Yeti Coolers
Castaway Rods
American Rodsmiths
www.texas-offshore.com
Lamco Deer Feeders
Yamaha Marine Inc
Triad Marine
Millennium Marine Aluminum Products
Lone Kro Metal Arts
Russells Bait and Tackle
Trans Fiberglass Boats
Rip Charts.com
Mercury Marine Inc
Greg Dennis Metal Arts
Riverbend Resturant
Waterfront Resturant
Salty Dog Liquor

More sponsors and announcements in the works. Tournament brochures will be ready to be mailed to teams wanting to enter by January. We will also have tournament brochures at the 2011 Houston Boat Show at selected booths to be announced later. In these hard economic times, these sponsors have donated their products and money to this tournament to make it another sucess. Please take this into consideration when making your next fishing/equipment or any other purchases that our sponsors carry.

Any company wishing to join us in sponsoring/donating please send me a p.m so we can get your company name on our advertisements/brochures.

If you wish to have a brochure mailed to you when they are ready, please p.m me with your mailing address. If you have fished in our tournament before, we will already have your mailing address and you will be sent brochures when ready.If you are not sure, p.m us your mailing address and we will confirm we have your mailing address.


----------



## Triad_Marine (Aug 31, 2009)

Once again we are happy to be apart of this and we wish everyone the best of luck!


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Can't wait! What an awesome event! Glad to see y'all got it going already Mark!

Got to beat that 4th place finish from last year (we were 1st place loser in the calcutta I believe by less than a pound) :-( 

T-BONE


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Was fortunate to be asked to crew last year.

Had a absolutely great/fun/exciting time last year with a wonderful crew to fish with.

Great tourney for a little timer like me to get a taste of the big timer tourneys.

Got 6 months to save my money up this time 

This is gonna be a longgg thread be'n that its december to begin :smile:


----------



## surfcowboy (Jun 29, 2005)

I hope I can make this one guys. I might be overseas but i'll work on making this.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

:cheers:..


----------



## cobia 254 cc (Jun 10, 2006)

I think I will be in this one also.


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

:slimer:


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Mark

the 24th is a Friday isn't the tournament on a Saturday ?

Matt


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

Dont worry Surfcowboy...Im sure your boat will be in the tournament even if your not there..........


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

*Looking forward to it.*

Already making plans. Always a great tournament. Hopefuly we can make another check this year.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

I'll be there again, to give ya a hand at the weigh-in ......helping hold docklines while contestants weigh their feesh  Mark.......let me know if ya need the house again this year.


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

This time I might even bring my fish in to be weighed.......

Mark - thanks for coordinating all of this.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

How do I get sponsorship information?


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Already made our reservations at the Fishermen's Motel. Those rooms and condos fill up fast down there, especially if like last year there are two tournaments at the same time.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

I guess I'd better make my reservations then Jerry. We'll be back there again this year. This is a fun tournament.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

nelson6500 said:


> Mark
> 
> the 24th is a Friday isn't the tournament on a Saturday ?
> 
> Matt


Typo- The 24th is a Friday which is a rest day. The tournament is on Saturday, June 25th.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Sponsorship Info*



Miles2Fish said:


> How do I get sponsorship information?


Sending you a p.m. Thanks


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*New Sponsor and more $$$$$$*

The Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Tournament welcomes www.saltyheads.com as a new sponsor of the tournament. www.saltyheads.com has added another $250 to the Red Snapper Pot, which brings the pot up to *$1000 in ADDED MONEY*. Thanks to *IGOTSNAGGED* here from 2cool for the sponsorship.

More in the works !

Made a typo on the dates:

June 23rd- Captains Meeting/Calcutta
June 24th- Rest Day
June 25th- Tournament Day


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

isn't amberjack closed june-july in 2011?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Sure is, I forgot.

Let me see what what fish we can add now in its place. Any suggestions 2coolers?

Thanks Luna !


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Biggest blue runner.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

whos your daddy said:


> Sure is, I forgot.
> 
> Let me see what what fish we can add now in its place. Any suggestions 2coolers?
> 
> Thanks Luna !


Trigger fish, Jack Crevalle, Spanish Mackerel


----------



## sureshot840 (Mar 3, 2009)

*We could*

Add more payout places to the already existing fish?


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

chuck richey said:


> Biggest blue runner.


Dats bait


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Could do a random drawing, any boats that enter have the chance to win the pot. Like $25-50 bucks a boat. Might give someone a chance to win that doesnt catch anything, like me.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

How bout 1st place loser??? 

T-BONE


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Good ideas*

Joey, we have called your name out many times in our tournaments at the awards ceremony. Your team always places in some category. Got a few ideas, keep em coming.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Since a lot of Snapper will be caught. How about closest Snapper to 25in or 30in without going over.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Another sponsor*

MBC would like to welcome www.getreel-getfish.com as a donor to the tournament. They will be donating some caps, visors and t-shirts to the participants as door prizes.

More to come


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Idea- How about a cat v mono side pot*

Just brainstorming here- How about a cat vs mono side pot for the $1000 we have from the Amberjack pot.

For the purpose of fairness, the boats have to be 28 ft or under. The highest placing team in the calcutta by total points wins all.

Whatever the boat is labled from the manufacturer is what we are going by.

WHAT CHA THINK ?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Siding with the monohulls huh, lol. How many Cats were in last years tourney?
Guess the odds for the Cat owners are better. Im in.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Lol. If I was siding with the mono hulls, I would open it up to bigger boats.

Im open to suggestions, but we need to decide quick. Printing brochures soon


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Biggest trigger fish


----------



## lowrey04 (Jun 24, 2008)

whos your daddy said:


> Lol. If I was siding with the mono hulls, I would open it up to bigger boats.
> 
> Im open to suggestions, but we need to decide quick. Printing brochures
> 
> ...


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

lowrey04 said:


> whos your daddy said:
> 
> 
> > Lol. If I was siding with the mono hulls, I would open it up to bigger boats.
> ...


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

How about the combined weight of 4 Snapper.


----------



## up4mud (Jul 31, 2008)

*sponsorship*

PM Sent about sponsorship.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Welcome more great sponsors*

Friends, please welcome these great sponsors to the tournament.

Miles Charlesworth (Miles2fish) from *Deep Sea Power and Lights* (www.deepsee.com) has joined in and has donated *$250* to the tournament. Please visit his site for all your LED lights and underwater thru hull camera needs.

Also, please welcome *Shawn and Kimberly Burns (up4mud) for Kimberly here on 2cool, dont know Shawns*. Shawn works for *Planet Ford in Spring* and has joined our sponsor list for the amount of *$1000*. If anyone is wanting a new Ford, please contact Shawn at Planet Ford. There is a thread on TTMB about a recent experience dealing with Shawn at Planet Ford. Great service !

This tournament is a huge sucess thanks to our great sponsors who graciously sponsor and support offshore fishing tournaments. Please consider there dedication when you make your next purchase.

*$11K SO FAR IN ADDED MONEY!!!!!*

MORE IN THE WORKS !


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

whos your daddy said:


> Just brainstorming here- How about a cat vs mono side pot for the $1000 we have from the Amberjack pot.
> 
> For the purpose of fairness, the boats have to be 28 ft or under. The highest placing team in the calcutta by total points wins all.
> 
> ...


That sounds good. Would rather do something like that or Blue Runners. Just did not want to have to fish for another species on top of what we are already doing. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Another great sponsor*

Teams, lets welcome Texas Sportfishing and Yacht Sales as a sponsor for the tournament. Anyone looking for a new of used boat please contact them. Thanks Tommy and crew for the $500 sponsorship.

_*www.texassportfishing*yachts.com_


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Better link*

Here is a better link to Texas Sportfishing and Yacht Sales

www.tsfyachts.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Boat Show*

You can pick up tournament brochures for this tournament at the following booths at the boat show.

Millennium Marine Aluminum Products

Texas Sportfishing and Yacht Sales

Russelure

Surfside Marina

Charter Lakes Insurance

Matagorda County Visitors Bureau


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*More sponsors*

Lets welcome some more fine sponsors to the Matagorda Bluewater Challenge.

www.p2emulsions.com is welcomed as a new sponsor for $500. Paul and crew will also be down for the tournament also to compete.

Lets also welcome www.startexpower.com as a $250 sponsor. Thanks to MIKEV here on 2cool for his help on getting this fine sponsor.

See everyone at the Houston Boat Show this Saturday !!!!


----------



## MikeZ (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks Mark. We look foward to seeing you at the boat show and tournamnet this summer. I will be hooking it up with extra low rates for any 2 coolers who need commercial power for their business. Send me a pm and log onto www.startexpower.com to sign up for residential. 
Tight Lines.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Mark,

I noticed last year you paid a couple places for each individual species except for Kingfish (I think). Maybe add 2nd biggest overall king? I might be biased on this selection though 

T-BONE


----------



## cobia 254 cc (Jun 10, 2006)

anyone know what the winning grouper weighed last year?


----------



## Treybig23 (Dec 26, 2007)

cobia 254 cc said:


> anyone know what the winning grouper weighed last year?


Bobby, I want to say somewhere around 62 lbs is ringing a bell. Or was that Sargent.... I think second place was 22 lbs

Chad


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Grouper*

Here is the results of 1st and 2nd place Grouper in the 2010 Matagorda Bluewater Challenge. With the grouper you are on Cobia254, you are a definate competitor.

Grouper Side Pot- 1st place - Team Backlash- 62.9 lbs
2nd place- Team Hot Rod- 27.3 lbs


----------



## cobia 254 cc (Jun 10, 2006)

whos your daddy said:


> Here is the results of 1st and 2nd place Grouper in the 2010 Matagorda Bluewater Challenge. With the grouper you are on Cobia254, you are a definate competitor.
> 
> Grouper Side Pot- 1st place - Team Backlash- 62.9 lbs
> 2nd place- Team Hot Rod- 27.3 lbs


I will be there. I have some spots that are holding very large grouper. I also have about 10 more spots I will explore in may and early june.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## CHUNKER (Oct 6, 2007)

cobia 254 cc said:


> anyone know what the winning grouper weighed last year?


No where near the ones we hooked the first couple of drops last Thursday !


----------



## bailout2860 (Jan 23, 2009)

Team bailout plans on being there!!


Justin H!


----------



## up4mud (Jul 31, 2008)

Mark,

Can we leave out of Freeport? or does it have to be Matagorda? I'm trying to figure out what nights we need a hotel before they book up. Since there is a rest day in between, I figured I might go home and enjoy my own bed. Also, how do we reserve an overnight slip at the marina?


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Team Papotanic will be at All of the tournments. We might have to enter the wade fishing division!!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Kimberly,

You can leave from Freeport, no problem. I will be sending out brochures soon with all the info on them. I would recommend Surfside Marina there in Freeport to rent an overnight slip

Mark


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

I take it from the silence from my suggestion that Mark is over all the kingfishing stuff! 

T-BONE


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Kingfish? what's a kingfish? oh, yeah, I remember, I like kingfishing. :cheers:


tpool said:


> I take it from the silence from my suggestion that Mark is over all the kingfishing stuff!
> 
> T-BONE


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Lodging*

David and Jody Cassady from Full Stringer Realty contacted us and said they now have close to 20 vacation /weekend rentals for teams and thier families to rent for the tournament. They range from waterfront condos to mid sized houses on the water to small cottages in town. Full Stringer is a tournament sponsor and has been for years. Please support them by calling on them to see if they have something that you and your family would like for the tournament weekend.

Call them at 979-479-5455 or 979-863-1143 or 979-429-1914


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

tpool said:


> I take it from the silence from my suggestion that Mark is over all the kingfishing stuff!
> 
> T-BONE


Still thinkin and have something in the works now, just waiting to hear from a potential sponsor. I love kingfishing !


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Swaeeeet! Thanks Mark...

T-BONE


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

I like the 4 heaviest snapper Idea


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Great ideas, Still waiting on a couple of possible sponsors to decide on a couple of ideas.

Also, again and forever, the lady angler category will be named the "Suzie Savage Lady Angler Category" for Suzie Savage and her fight against cancer. Thank you Don and Suzie for the support throughout the years.


See yall at the tournament !


----------



## c1 (Jan 11, 2006)

That all sounds good Mark. I was planning on giving up on offshore fishing for good, because I have a bad case of arthritis. But I will try to man up and fish your tournament. Good luck and thanks!
Carl


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks Mark, that just Susie's day


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Houston Fishing Show*

We will have brochures for the Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Tournament at the following booths at the Houston Fishing Show starting this Wednesday.

Millennium Marine Custom Aluminum Products

Charter Lakes Marine Insurance

Russelure

Also, been working on a HUGE prize for our tournaments. This prize will be a Team of the Year prize for the combined weight of the calcutta fish combined on best 3 finishes of the 4 tournaments we put on. More details to hopefully come soon if this happens.


----------



## surfcowboy (Jun 29, 2005)

Well Guys Team Rig-wrecker isn't going to make this one. But i'm sending some jigs, lures, and t-shirts to go with the prizes.

I hope to see yall at the Sargents tournament!!!!!!!!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

William,

Really appreciate the donation of the jigs. Too bad you cant make it down for the tournament. I remember mailing you a couple of checks from the Sargent Offshore Blast in 2010 from the categories your team won.

See you back in Sargent !


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Texas Sportfishing and Yacht Sales will have tournament brochures at the Houston Fishing Show also.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Tournament Brochures will be mailed out this Friday, finally got them all printed and ready to go.


Also, please welcome Tuf Line as a tournament sponsor. Tuf Line has an incredible variety of braid to fit ebery offshore need. They even got 800 lb for Cobia 254 !


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

All brochures should have been delivered by now to those who sent me thier mailing address. If anyone else needs a brochure mailed to them, please send me your mailing address Had a few teams email who changed addresses since last year and sent us thier new address.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Check out last years winners!*

Calcutta Winners:

1st place- Team Reel Therapy- 168.8 points
2nd place- Team Boogeyman- 152.1 points
3rd place- Team Steel Away- 149.8 points

Kingfish Prize Money 1st place- Team Johnny B
Ling Prize Money 1st place- Team Steel Away
Red Snapper Prize Money 1st place -Team Bad Habit

Barracuda 1st place- 29.5 lbs -Team Boogeyman
Barracuda 2nd place-24.1 lbs-Team Whos Your Daddy

Susie Savage Lady Angler 1st place- Team 50/50-66.1 lb Wahoo
Susie Savage Lady Angler 2nd place-Team Reel Therapy- 44.9 lb Kingfish

Biggest Kingfish Side Pot- Team Johnny B - 48.1 lb Kingfish

Grand Slam Winner- Team Boogyman- 175.5 lbs

Wahoo Bounty Winner ($5000.00)- Team Purple Haze- 72.7 lb Wahoo

Biggest Fish of the Tournament- Team Purple Haze- 72.7 lb Wahoo

Weirdest Fish of the Tournament- Little Miss Morgan- Ramora

Dolphin Side Pot- 1st place- Team Bad Habit- 25.4 lbs
2nd place- Team Swamp Beaver- 23.2 lbs

Red Snapper Side Pot- 1st place- Team Bad Habit- 22.8 lbs
2nd place- Team On the Take- 22.6 lbs

Amberjack Side Pot- 1st place- Team Boogeyman-54.9 lbs
2nd place- Team On the Take-52.7 lbs

Grouper Side Pot- 1st place - Team Backlash- 62.9 lbs
2nd place- Team Hot Rod- 27.3 lbs

Junior Angler- 1st place- Team Bustin Loose- 34.9 Kingfish
2nd place- Team Charter Lakes-24.8 Kingfish
3rd place- Team Swamp Beaver- 18.9 Kingfish


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Lodging*

Mike Marlett has a very nice house on the water in Matagorda that is open for the weekend of the tournament. It sleeps 6 people is a super clean and nice place. Please call him @ 713-591-1963 if you need a place to stay and tell him Mark sent you.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Update and more $$$$$$*

Derek from Breakwater Electronics has stepped up and has donated $500 to be added to the side pots. Thanks Derek and Breakwater for the sponsorship. That brings the added money to close to $13k for the side pots.

Matagorda Harbor has built some brand new wet slips. I spoke to the harbormaster and he said the transient slips are $1 a foot to rent for the day. Teams that want to keep thier boats there can contact him directly to reserve a spot for the tournament. His number is 979-863-2103 and his name is Craig.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

I am taking Mike's house on the river for the tournament so tomorrow will be releasing my two reserved rooms at the Fisherman's Motel across from the harbor if anyone needs a room. Keep in mind that other tournaments in that area can fill up most all available units so book early.


----------



## E10C FF (Jul 11, 2010)

Could someone tell me how the youth division works? I am thinking about taking Jr, but, I know I am a little slow, I don't understand how that division works, and how it is or isn't related to all the other pots/payoffs/calcuttas.

thanks for the help.

Trace


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Junior Angler*

Junior angler category is FREE of charge to any junior angler thanks to some great sponsors. The Junior angler is any junior who is under the age of 16 years old and must catch the fish from start to finish. We award the 1st, 2nd and 3rd place juniors. The categories for the junior angler is any fish of the listed fish in the tournament. It is a individual category, same as the ladies, but thier fish can be used in conjunction with the calcutta category if its a ling,king or red snapper. Thier fish can also be used in the other individual side pots if that team is entered into them.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ihart (May 21, 2010)

How dose the calcutta work??


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Calcutta*

The calcutta is where big money can be won. Heres how it works and I hope everyone can understand it. If your team chooses to get into the *calcutta* then your team will be auctioned off to the highest bidder. The bidder is betting that your team will win one of the 3 places paid in the *calcutta*. They are bidding that your team will catch a total amount of one kingfish, one ling and one red snapper combined weight. If your team catches all 3 fish, then your team gets an additional 75 bonus ponits added to thier score, which rewards a team who catches all 3 fish. You or anyone else who is present at the captains meeting/ *calcutta* has the opportunity to bid on your boat. Bidding starts at $100 and there is no cap on how high the bid can go. I have seen some teams go for the minimum of $100, but have auctioned off teams for much more.

If you win the bid on your team and your team places in the *calcutta* category of the *tournament*, then you win all of the prize money for that particular place.

If someone else wins the bid on your team and your team places, then that person who won the bid wins all the money.

If you buy the *calcutta* insurance and someone else wins the bid in the *calcutta* and your team places in the calucutta, then since you purchased the insurance you are automatically entitled to 1/2 the winnings, no matter how much the buyer purchaed the team for.

Bottom line is, if you have intintions on buying your team in the *calcutta* no matter how high it goes for, then *calcutta* insurance is not for you, unless you want ot buy it just in case.

If your team has no intentions in buying your team in the *calcutta*, but you want to have a chance of winning some good money at a low price, then purchase the *calcutta* insurance.

Is buying or not buying your team in the *calcutta* a gamble, yes it is. But after spending years in *tournament* fishing where calcuttas were involved, I try to buy the insurance and also bid on our boat. Last year the 1st place team 1st place team won a very large amount of money , nearly $30k.

There is no cost to enter the *calcutta*. However, you have to pay at least the minimum amount of $100 is someone else does not bid on your team. Neither me nor anyone else knows how high your team will sell for in the *calcutta*.

*Calcutta* insurance is $150 each team in the Matagorda Bluewater Challenge. If you buy the *calcutta* insurance and you also win the bid in the *calcutta* auction, the $150 is not refundable.

ALL *CALCUTTA* MONEY IS PAID BACK TO THE WINNERS 100%

Sorry for the mix matched colors, but I know I explained it before and didnt feel like changing the colors after searching for it.

Hope this helps !


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

To make sure you go for a low bid in the calcutta, Tell 'em you're name is Dusek, Donahoe, Platt, or Reyes. They always go cheap.



whos your daddy said:


> The calcutta is where big money can be won. Heres how it works and I hope everyone can understand it. If your team chooses to get into the *calcutta* then your team will be auctioned off to the highest bidder. The bidder is betting that your team will win one of the 3 places paid in the *calcutta*. They are bidding that your team will catch a total amount of one kingfish, one ling and one red snapper combined weight. If your team catches all 3 fish, then your team gets an additional 75 bonus ponits added to thier score, which rewards a team who catches all 3 fish. You or anyone else who is present at the captains meeting/ *calcutta* has the opportunity to bid on your boat. Bidding starts at $100 and there is no cap on how high the bid can go. I have seen some teams go for the minimum of $100, but have auctioned off teams for much more.
> 
> If you win the bid on your team and your team places in the *calcutta* category of the *tournament*, then you win all of the prize money for that particular place.
> 
> ...


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tournament Brochures*

You can go to www.matagordabay.com and look under upcoming 2011 tournaments and download a tournament brochure if anyone needs one.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Wet Sounds-New Tournament Sponsor*

Please welcome Wet Sounds Marine Audio as a sponsor of the 2011 MBC. Thanks Brett for the support!


----------



## makohammerhead (May 11, 2006)

Only problem I see with the tournament is (Amberjack season is closed June 1st - July 31st) Not trying to be a pain just trying to point out a potential problem with the pots.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

That problem was addressed in pages 2-3 in this thread, thanks though! Its not even in the brochure or entry form


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Another sponsor*

Please welcome Fishing Tackle Unlimited as a sponsor of the 2011 Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Tournament.

Thanks Camille !


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Getting closer*

Tournament is getting closer. Send entry in early and get $50 off the entry fee.


----------



## up4mud (Jul 31, 2008)

Ugh! Husband has to work. If anyone needs a room at the Fisherman's Motel, I just canceled

Have fun without us!


----------



## lmgreeri (Dec 28, 2006)

to replace the amberjack pot just do a strangest fish its a good way to see some funky looking fish


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

lmgreeri said:


> to replace the amberjack pot just do a strangest fish its a good way to see some funky looking fish


He already has that in his tournament. I think a romora won it last year. I'm trying for that money this year LOL.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

whos your daddy said:


> Tournament is getting closer. Send entry in early and get $50 off the entry fee.


Mark,

If it's post marked by the 20th is that ok?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Yes,thats fine.


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

The weather is not looking too happy for next weekend Mark. Hope something changes for the better.


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Where are you looking to find weather for next weekend?


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

Buoy weather has 7 day forecast. Thursday shows 9 to 12's at the East Breaks. Things could change by Saturday, but it's not looking good. Got my fingers crossed.


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Hope there wrong!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Angler 1 said:


> Hope there wrong!


me 3 :frown:

*Sunday 6/19*​ Morning​







Breezy whitecapping conditions with moderate choppy seas. Small short period wind waves.
Winds: S 14 to 19 knots
Seas: SSE 5 feet at 5 sec. Afternoon​







Light winds with a slight chop. Small short period wind waves.
Winds: S 9 to 13 knots
Seas: SSE 4 feet at 5 sec. *Monday 6/20​* Morning​







Breezy whitecapping conditions with moderate choppy seas. Small short period wind waves.
Winds: S 14 to 19 knots
Seas: SSE 5 feet at 5 sec. Afternoon​







Breezy whitecapping conditions with moderate choppy seas. Small short period wind waves.
Winds: SSE 12 to 17 knots 
Seas: SSE 4 feet at 5 sec. *Tuesday 6/21 *​ Morning​







Windy conditions with choppy seas. Small craft advisory. Moderate short period wind waves.
Winds: SE 15 to 21 knots 
Seas: SE 6 feet at 6 sec. Afternoon​







Windy conditions with choppy seas. Small craft advisory. Moderate short period wind waves.
Winds: SE 16 to 21 knots
Seas: SE 7 feet at 7 sec. *Wednesday 6/22*​ Morning​







Breezy whitecapping conditions with moderate choppy seas. Moderate short period wind waves.
Winds: SE 14 to 19 knots
Seas: SE 8 feet at 8 sec. Afternoon​







Windy conditions with choppy seas. Small craft advisory. Moderate short period wind waves.
Winds: ESE 17 to 22 knots
Seas: SE 8 feet at 8 sec.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

It looks like they are forecasting something tropical to move into the gulf and head our way from the forecast. I am watching several weather sites hourly and hope for the best. May have to re-schedule another tournament.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Getting a few calls about a possible re-schedule. Weather is something we cannot control, but safety is. I have looked at several forecast models and all of them look like rough seas and even rain. Re-scheduleing is a nightmare for us. We have deposits for facilities, insurance policies paid, catered meals, and you name it already scheduled for these dates. Matagorda is a small place with limited space. The one tournament pavilion in Matagorda is a hard item to schedule since there are numerous bay tournaments already scheduled. We have not re-scheduled the tournament yet, but as time goes by, its a real possibility. Our re-fish date we have written of the tournament brochure is not possible because of a already scheduled bay tournament at the tournament pavillion in Matagorda. We have made early steps to re-schedule the tournament for July 7-9, 2011 at Surfside Marina in Freeport, Texas. Waiting to hear from Sherry to see if it is ok to do that. We will make the official announcement in the next day or so so folks can schedule. Teams that have already sent entry fees and registration in already are ok. If for some reason your team cannot fish on the proposed re-scheduled date, we will refund your entry fees.

Mark


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

That sucks Mark but you can not control the weather. We will probably lose our rent money on the house but it is what it is.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

I sure hate to cancel our booking based upon something a "weather man" says but in this case it appears all the chips are against us. Adding insult to injury is the fact that Texas anglers will likely get a grand total of just over a week of red snapper fishing this entire year. Also a July event date will have both snapper and amberjack off limits. Hardheads and kings anyone?

I think that weekend is also the Mermaid event at Matty?


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Forgot Mark... we will be there no matter the venue.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Nelson, what website did you get those sea forecasts?


----------



## oilfield (Mar 22, 2006)

Mark are you going to move the blue water tournament to Freeport if next week gets blown out?


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

saltwater4life said:


> Nelson, what website did you get those sea forecasts?


here ya go bro
http://www.buoyweather.com


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Awesome, appreciate it


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Bryce ordered this weather!!:slimer:


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Tournament has been re- scheduled. Will post re- scheduled date in the next day or so as soon as we nail something down.


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Thanks Mark for making an early decision. Looks like it will be a good decision from everything I have been looking at.


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

ssteel069 said:


> Bryce ordered this weather!!:slimer:


I'm sure Kevin had something to do with it too. Thanks Kev and Brice.
Congrats on the big g'day Brice!


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Thanks brother! Although I feel bad for all the people that made plans to be at the tournament, I am happy that we might be able to fish!  Let's see...fish all week in Cabo and still get to come back and fish Mark's tournament...that's not all that bad! 

With all this wind maybe everyone should call me to quote their boat insurance 

Tight Lines!

Brice
Charter Lakes Marine Insurance
281-452-7800



CHA CHING said:


> I'm sure Kevin had something to do with it too. Thanks Kev and Brice.
> Congrats on the big g'day Brice!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re-Schedule*

Ok, here we go. After looking at all dates that are open and for the avaliability of the facilities here in Matagorda we have decided to stay in Matagorda. The re-fish date is August 18-20, 2011. We be changing the calcutta to Kingfish-Ling- Dolphin. We will also add Amberjack to a side pot and take out red snapper if the season closes. Hopefuuly the seas will be more cooperative that time of year.

Again, new dates are August 18-20, 2011 in Matagorda


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

Mark, just wanted to thank you and Kelly for all your hard work and time putting these tournaments together. It is appreciated by me and my crew and I'm sure many 2coolers.
Thanks,
Capt. Jeff


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks Jeff and to all the others who have sent us pms. This texas weather is so unpredictable. I have been asked this question: If the seas fall down to safe levels, are you going to have the tournament as scheduled on June 23-25th? Well the answer is yes. I am watching the forecast several times daily and I am getting emailed custom forecast from different agencies that are saying that we may expect 5-7 kt winds this Saturday or less, thus allowing the seas to relax. Of course, we are at the mercy of the forecast models and I hope it is forecasted in our favor. I know several of you have made plans to be down and have rented places to stay. I hope the folks down in Matagorda are working with you. I know David and Jody Cassady from Full Stringer Rentals told me that they would work with anyone who has a rental through them. If anyone is running into problems with thier rentals, please let me know. I will try to work with them best I can, but I cannot promise anything. They run thier own business. But I hope they would understand our situation. Keep all posted .

Mark


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Still keeping and eye on the forecast. It appears to be getting better. We will keep looking at it and hope for the best.


----------



## surfcowboy (Jun 29, 2005)

this is driving me crazy. looks like i'm going to need to re-book. i hope my boat will be out of the shop. waiting for parts to show up today.


----------



## Rossman (Jun 9, 2009)

*deadline*



whos your daddy said:


> Still keeping and eye on the forecast. It appears to be getting better. We will keep looking at it and hope for the best.


Thanks for the update Mark. I know many of us will have to re-work our plans if it's a go this weekend, so do you have a day in mind before making the final decision?

Ryan


----------



## sureshot840 (Mar 3, 2009)

surfcowboy said:


> this is driving me crazy. looks like i'm going to need to re-book. i hope my boat will be out of the shop. waiting for parts to show up today.


X2 - saw the reschedule date, verified borderline weather, called crew & booked lodging for new dates. Sunday I removed all my combing pads & this morning I brought to upholstery shop to get recovered. Now, this morning I read we may me back on for this weekend?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

You think its driving you crazy? Be in our shoes, hahahah. Re-scheduling a tournament like this is a logistics nightmare. Forecast is still iffy. Waiting until a updated forecast is posted this afternoon. We should make the final call tonight. Sorry about all of this guys, but its a nightmare re-scheduling.


----------



## sureshot840 (Mar 3, 2009)

whos your daddy said:


> You think its driving you crazy? Be in our shoes, hahahah. Re-scheduling a tournament like this is a logistics nightmare. Forecast is still iffy. Waiting until a updated forecast is posted this afternoon. We should make the final call tonight. Sorry about all of this guys, but its a nightmare re-scheduling.


Sounds good Mark - thanks for keeping us updated. Marine forecast is still all over over the place


----------



## Rossman (Jun 9, 2009)

whos your daddy said:


> You think its driving you crazy? Be in our shoes, hahahah. Re-scheduling a tournament like this is a logistics nightmare. Forecast is still iffy. Waiting until a updated forecast is posted this afternoon. We should make the final call tonight. Sorry about all of this guys, but its a nightmare re-scheduling.


Thanks again Mark, we can understand the agony of a reschedule. Just need to let the boss (at work and at home) know if I will be hauling it out of town this weekend.

Sureshot, I'll be there to help get the boat ready if we need to leave Thursday.

Ryan


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Yep, we already gave up the house rental and made other plans. I know it is a royal pain but I hope it doesn't come off now. This is my favorite event of the year and I was already looking forward to August.


----------



## waterfly (Sep 18, 2007)

*Tournament schedule*

Mark:
Once you make a decision, please post the forecast. Since I have a small boat, I'm waiting for the forecast to determine if I have any chances prior to registering. I believe other small boat caps have the same dilemma.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> Yep, we already gave up the house rental and made other plans. I know it is a royal pain but I hope it doesn't come off now. This is my favorite event of the year and I was already looking forward to August.


x's 2


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

We have made the final call to re-schedule the tournament to August 18-20, 2011 at Russells Bait in Matagorda. Its the best call to make in our opinion. Rough seas, and a chance of rain. Safety is priority.

On a positive note, we got our 2011 MBC tournament shirts in today. They look great. They have the original date of the tournament of June 23-25, on them, but who cares.

How do they look?

We will change the calcutta to Kingfish-Ling and Dolphin. Red Snapper is out unlesswe are blessed with a extended season. We will be adding amberjack as a side pot also.

Mark


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Thank you Mark. I am relieved that I will be able to make it. Great shirts!


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Bummer! I know the weather does not look the best but don't you think it is a little early to call it off? Finally thought I would fish it this year so I left this weekend open. I know the shoes you are in been there done that. Either way you can't make everyone happy. 

Just curious what seas where you thinking it would be a go? 3-5's ?


----------



## Rossman (Jun 9, 2009)

*Awesome shirts...*

Thanks for the quick response on the official reschedule. Now, how do we get one of those shirts? The team wants to order them now if possible...looks great!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

We will call a tournament if its 5 ft or over. The bouyweather forecast is in the 8 ft range on Saturday and Sunday , not worth it. I have to think about the teams with smaller boats. Not going to risk it. I get forecast models emailed to me many times daily and all of them took a turn for the worst this afternoon. Not going to keep folks in limbo anymore. Sorry about the re-schedule and time you took off, been wanting to meet you in person and shake your hand. Clear that August weekend out and come down.


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Hey Mark,

I really respect your call to cancel and understand it was a tuff call. One thing I have learned over the years fishing is the fish will always be there when it calms back down. 

I will try and make the new date but as of right now I have that weekend booked already. Look forward to meeting you and Kelly soon!

Oh, Nice shirts......How about saving me one. HeHe


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Mark you are never gonna make all the teams happy. I know you and Kelly are doing all you can. Dont think about it any more. You made a good decision safety wise. That is all you can do. Our team wanted to fish but not worth putting one team in harms way to please anyone. Looking forward to august.


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Send me 4 shirts when you can or bring us some when you get this way. They look great.


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

Eugene, I'll get you a shirt. Im tight with big daddy. What size?


----------



## John Thomas Dusek (Oct 19, 2004)

I know this has been really hard on Mark and Kelly, and I hate that it happened this way, but we can't control the weather. Better safe than sorry. Who wants to fish when its over four feet anyway? Everyone come out in August and lets make it bigger and better than last year.


----------



## seis dedo del pie (May 12, 2010)

John Thomas Dusek said:


> I know this has been really hard on Mark and Kelly, and I hate that it happened this way, but we can't control the weather. Better safe than sorry. Who wants to fish when its over four feet anyway? Everyone come out in August and lets make it bigger and better than last year.


 Have I ever told you your my HERO....................He!! yes now I will be able to fish!


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

CHA CHING said:


> Eugene, I'll get you a shirt. Im tight with big daddy. What size?


Well if yall are tight then you need to give him a key to your red honda so me and Taylor can cruise around Matagorda in it!!!!

Kelly


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Ugh, I can already see what's going to happen at the captain's meeting.



seis dedo del pie said:


> Have I ever told you your my HERO....................He!! yes now I will be able to fish!


----------



## surfcowboy (Jun 29, 2005)

i'll see you next month in sargents

now i have some time to work on my lure trailer i bought.


----------



## seis dedo del pie (May 12, 2010)

James Howell said:


> Ugh, I can already see what's going to happen at the captain's meeting.


 You have no idea Buddy!!!!


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Mark I didnt want to fish if it was rough good job!!


----------



## KGROBA (Aug 15, 2005)

Thanks Mark! Team Bad Habit is a fair weather fishing team these days! Will be there in August!


----------



## onthetake (May 27, 2007)

Thanks for all your work. We wi be there in August. Hope to see everyone in Sageant in a couple weeks.


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

Dolphingirl said:


> Well if yall are tight then you need to give him a key to your red honda so me and Taylor can cruise around Matagorda in it!!!!
> 
> Kelly


Kelly, you and Taylor can cruise in my Big Red any time!

Capt. Jeff


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Since the weather and seas are changing for the better any chance the early cancellation of the tourney could change?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

I really dont feel that having the tournament this weekend would be a good idea. I could be wrong, but that would only give the teams a day to get all thier stuff together, find a place to stay again and re-adjust thier plans again.

How do yall feel about it ?


Mark


----------



## sureshot840 (Mar 3, 2009)

whos your daddy said:


> I really dont feel that having the tournament this weekend would be a good idea. I could be wrong, but that would only give the teams a day to get all thier stuff together, find a place to stay again and re-adjust thier plans again.
> 
> How do yall feel about it ?
> 
> Mark


X2


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

At this stage it would be a wonder if even 1/3 the teams could show up. We've already made arrangements for August.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Keep it in August.


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

IMO you would not have many teams at all. Not everyone is lucky enough to fish a 36 foot boat so it would not be a good trip at all. We have already lost a deposit on one house and have put money on a couple of rooms in August. We will not fish this weekend if you decide to go back to the first date. Sorry


----------



## lines in (Dec 19, 2006)

I vote to keep it in August...!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

I agree, August is the best time to keep it. Forecast is still iffy looking at the different models. Also, got many calls today in agreement to postpone until August.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

whos your daddy said:


> Also, got many calls today in agreement to postpone until August.


Probably all calls from cat owners. Scared of 2-3s. :rotfl:

Brandon


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Chase This! said:


> Probably all calls from cat owners. Scared of 2-3s. :rotfl:
> 
> Brandon


BOOM1!


----------



## c1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Good call. 
Team Calm Water


----------



## Jillcay (Aug 17, 2005)

Heck yeah - glad to see you rescheduled Mark and Kelly! As you probably know, we have a wedding to attend and were not going to be able to fish. Maybe now we can.


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Good one! 
Chase This. lol


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Good Call*

Spent the weekend in Matagorda. The wind blew like crazy and the seas were rough. I was thinking we made a bad call on re-scheduling the tournament, but now im glad we did. We are sending out revised tournament brochures tomorrow. All that has changed is the calcutta fish will be Kingfish-Ling and Dolphin. Red Snapper will be dropped from the tournament and Amberjack will be added as a side pot.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Remember, MBC is coming up soon also. Alot of money is up for grabs in this tournament.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Last years winner won almost $30k in the calcutta.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Getting closer. Remember early entry must be recieved on or before August 15th, saves you $50. This tournament has some serious money in it. With all the big grouper caught recently, someone is going to win $5000 for the heaviest grouper over 80 lbs.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Right Mark! You know that is the "John Thomas Get A New Boat Fund." LOL

This year I plan to give him a run for it.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

I hope so Jerry. Less than 2 weeks to go. Get your early entry in.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

A 98 lb Grouper was weighed in at the Sargent Crab Trap Offshore Tournament last weekend. Team On The Take will be looking to win the $5000 for the heaviest Grouper over 80 lbs at the bluewater challenge.


----------



## onthetake (May 27, 2007)

We are gonna give it a shot for sure. Hopefully along with some other large fish to be weighed. I just realized I don't have the new entry form. Where can I pick one up in Matagorda?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

You can pick them up at Russells Bait and Tackle, Salty Dog liquor, River Bend and Rawlings Bait Camp.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

A & A BBQ will be catering the captains meeting/calcutta on Thursday night. It is located at the Matagorda Volunteer Fire Department multi-purpose building.At the onlt light in Matagorda, take a right at Stanleys Grocery store and its on the right about half a block down. Look for the fire trucks outside. Meals are free to registered anglers and are $5.00 a plate to others. BYOB on beverages. There will be some nice raffle items also.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Good lord, look at the seas for next weekend. It's on!


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

I just want to say that if anyone is still sitting on the fence for this event you owe it to yourself and crew to go ahead and jump in. This is one of the finest run and most fun events on the Texas coast. I've enjoyed it since year one and wouldn't miss it for the world. Of course it would be nice to win it one year but the great moments we have more than make up for the continuing defeat we suffer.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks Jerry. This tournament is sucessful because of sponsors like you. The seas are looking good and there are plenty of Ling, King and Dolphin out there to be caught. Shrimp boats are full of them.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Where can I find the updated info of the tournament structure?


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

What time will the Captain's meeting start?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Brice- Sent you the updated info via email.


Miles- Captains meeting starts at 730.


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Good Luck and Tight Lines*

Thanks Jerry. This tournament is sucessful because of sponsors like you. The seas are looking good and there are plenty of Ling, King and Dolphin out there to be caught. Shrimp boats are full of them.

*Like this one - caught behind shrimper 30 miles out.* *Good luck everyone.*


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Nice one Bill ! Registration is Thursday from 4-7 at the Matagorda Vol Fire Department. Seas still look great.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

We have been asked to add some side pots. So we are adding a heaviest ling and blackfin tuna side pot. $50 each team, pays 1st and 2nd place.


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

So what all are we gonna have to catch for the grand slam?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Kingfish- Ling- Dolphin- Amberjack- Grouper- Wahoo and Barracuda are the fish for the Grand Slam Pot.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Just to let you know, Russell Hicks from Russells Bait and Tackle has some NICE BIG RIBBONFISH packaged 2 to a package at the bait camp at the harbor in Matagorda.He also has spanish sardines, cigar minnows, squid and ballyhoo.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Had a couple of calls in the past couple of days about teams leaving out of Galveston. We will allow it, but remember, you must weigh in by water at Matagorda. You can not trailer your boat from Galveston to weigh in at Matagorda after you fish.

On our way to Matagorda. See everyone tonight.


----------



## surfcowboy (Jun 29, 2005)

Well I missed this one. I hope it was a great turn out.

Taken care of my new baby.


----------



## CoastalObession (May 9, 2011)

I had a good time.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Big thanks to Mark and Kelly for organizing a top notch tournament. It was a pleasure to attend and I will be at both your tournaments next year! Thanks Miles.


----------

